# Home build: 7 string soloist redwood burl



## jahosy (Jan 3, 2014)

Started my second build earlier this week. Decided to keep this simple, though the challenging part will defnitely be the floyd rose routing.  

Specs:

- 7 string soloist 
- black limba neck thru & body wings
- redwood burl arched top, matching 3+4 headstock
- maccasar ebony fretboard 25.5' with ivoroid bindings
- black hardwards
- SD pegasus & sentient combo





























Find myself breezing thru the process thus far. I guess having just finished the first one helps


----------



## JoshuaVonFlash (Jan 3, 2014)

Looks awesome so far can't wait to see the finished build.


----------



## schwiz (Jan 3, 2014)

Lookin' purdy! Keep postin pics with updates!


----------



## DredFul (Jan 3, 2014)

I was just thinking when you were going to start this  Redwood looks fricking amazing! What kind of finish is this getting? I love the reddish hue on the sixth photo  Anyway, very clean job so far!

And one last thing:







That's pretty much how I look right now.


----------



## Stijnson (Jan 3, 2014)

Looking great so far man, looking forward for updates!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 3, 2014)

Did you seal the burl already?


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Jan 3, 2014)

Perhaps this will aid your Floyd 7 routing.
Floyd Rose 7 String Tremelo Route Template Set | eBay


----------



## skeels (Jan 3, 2014)

This is kick ass.





I hate you.


----------



## Negav (Jan 3, 2014)

Can't wait...


----------



## jahosy (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks guys  It's quite addictive TBH 



XxJoshxX said:


> Did you seal the burl already?



Not yet. The slab came with a layer of wax over it i believe. 



TonyFlyingSquirrel said:


> Perhaps this will aid your Floyd 7 routing.
> Floyd Rose 7 String Tremelo Route Template Set | eBay



Thanks for the link! I'm actually thinking about doing a top mount floyd (minimum routing), instead of flush mounting one. Just have to work out if the angle etc works.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 4, 2014)

DredFul said:


> What kind of finish is this getting?



Most likely satin polyurethene finish to the body, and gloss finish to the top. I reckon the gloss will bring out the intricate burl pattern


----------



## DredFul (Jan 4, 2014)

jahosy said:


> Most likely satin polyurethene finish to the body, and gloss finish to the top. I reckon the gloss will bring out the intricate burl pattern



Sounds good! Be sure to try the poly on a scrap piece. I've been researching the differences between poly and nitro for long and some say poly doesn't pop the grain so much. But I have no personal experience so I can't say anything  But that burl is going to look amazing under some gloss


----------



## Levi79 (Jan 4, 2014)

Awesome timbers! Looking great so far dude!


----------



## jahosy (Jan 4, 2014)

DredFul said:


> Sounds good! Be sure to try the poly on a scrap piece. I've been researching the differences between poly and nitro for long and some say poly doesn't pop the grain so much. But I have no personal experience so I can't say anything  But that burl is going to look amazing under some gloss



yeh will definitely try on some scraps! Agreed on the poly... it happened in my first build when i had to sand back the poly coat, put tru-oil (gunstock oil) to make the grains pop before re-applying the satin poly. Works much better!


----------



## jahosy (Jan 5, 2014)

'Piranah' redwood burl inlays to frets 7, 9, 12, 15 & 19.


----------



## HaMMerHeD (Jan 5, 2014)

I like those markers. Very cool.


----------



## DredFul (Jan 5, 2014)

Classy


----------



## jahosy (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## Pikka Bird (Jan 5, 2014)

A simple, elegant variation on a classic inlay style. And rather simple to pull off even. Kudos.


----------



## TauSigmaNova (Jan 5, 2014)

Beautiful inlay work man...


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 6, 2014)

Awesome! Look forward to more on this, 

As said nice inlays!


----------



## wookie606 (Jan 6, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## jahosy (Jan 24, 2014)

Updates!


----------



## nikolix (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh this is going to be good...


----------



## DredFul (Jan 24, 2014)

Dude I should be studying swedish right now.. Well it's the teacher's fault for letting us study on computers  Anyway jag tänkar det är jätte bra! I really should continue now.. I love your work!


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 24, 2014)

Recessed knobs


----------



## jahosy (Jan 26, 2014)

Started shaping. 









Not the 'cleanest' control cavity, i know i know 













Going to contour the backend of the redwood top as much as possible, thus the 'half' FR routing.


----------



## TylerRay (Jan 26, 2014)

Coming along nice, my friend! Good choice with the reversed headstock.


----------



## DavidLopezJr (Jan 26, 2014)

This is the style of Soloist that needs to be coming out more often. Great job so far.


----------



## jahosy (Jan 27, 2014)

TylerRay said:


> Coming along nice, my friend! Good choice with the reversed headstock.





DavidLopezJr said:


> This is the style of Soloist that needs to be coming out more often. Great job so far.



Thanks guys! Have always loved the archtop soloist. Was even thinking about putting the in-line reverse headstock but can't get the proportion to work for a 7. Perhaps a 6 stringer soloist will be next


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 27, 2014)

This is looking amazing so far!!!! Great choice & combination of woods too.

Where did you get the Limba from by the way ? I'd love to get my hands on a couple of nice pieces.

Did you use rasps for carving the Redwood top or what ? Beautiful job on shaping the top......looks splendid!


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 27, 2014)

Looks like my kind of soloist!!!. Can't wait to see this together and something on that burl to bring it to life


----------



## jahosy (Jan 27, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> This is looking amazing so far!!!! Great choice & combination of woods too.
> 
> Where did you get the Limba from by the way ? I'd love to get my hands on a couple of nice pieces.
> 
> Did you use rasps for carving the Redwood top or what ? Beautiful job on shaping the top......looks splendid!



Gilmerwood! https://www.gilmerwood.com/ My favourite hunting ground thus far  

It really depends on the material you work with. That redwood piece is very soft so i use the belt sander for overall shaping, and rasps on tight areas, then finish with 120 / 80 grit sand paper. 



Neilzord said:


> Looks like my kind of soloist!!!. Can't wait to see this together and something on that burl to bring it to life



Thanks mate! Can't wait to see this finished too!


----------



## Coreysaur (Jan 27, 2014)

Totally loving that headstock.


----------



## XxJoshxX (Jan 27, 2014)

Your first build was great, but you've improved a lot. 
I may have missed it, but what are you planning for a finish?


----------



## jtm45 (Jan 27, 2014)

jahosy said:


> That redwood piece is very soft so i use the belt sander for overall shaping



What, like one of those handheld belt sanders ?
I'm preparing to get started on my first build so i'm trying to absorb as much info on building as i can while i'm getting my bits and pieces together.

I'm one of those "measure 97 times, hopefully only have to cut once" types.


----------



## sifi2112 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looking great ! Can't wait to see the finished pics


----------



## jahosy (Jan 28, 2014)

XxJoshxX said:


> Your first build was great, but you've improved a lot.
> I may have missed it, but what are you planning for a finish?



Thanks for the compliment mate. There are still areas where i'm not really satisfied with, like fretworks etc (most dreaded stage for me  ) Hopefully it's something that i'll learn to cope and find 'enjoyment' in down the track! 

Satin polyurethene finish to body, gloss polyurethene to redwood top. 



jtm45 said:


> What, like one of those handheld belt sanders ?
> I'm preparing to get started on my first build so i'm trying to absorb as much info on building as i can while i'm getting my bits and pieces together.
> 
> I'm one of those "measure 97 times, hopefully only have to cut once" types.



Yup! Very handy for quick / mass shaping! Plus handheld planers, shavers and more sanding! 

Don't worry too much about encountering mistakes, especially for a first build. Just be prepared to solve and rectify it in the best possible manner!  

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## marshallH (Jan 31, 2014)

Can't wait to see more pics!! 
Beautiful work.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 1, 2014)

marshallH said:


> Can't wait to see more pics!!
> Beautiful work.



Thanks mate! 

Here's more: first tru-oil coating


----------



## vilk (Feb 1, 2014)

That redwood burl reminds me of John Carpenter's _The Thing_.


----------



## FIXXXER (Feb 1, 2014)

this looks amazing!

the neck/body transition needs more shaping though, 
but well i'm pretty sure you are aware of that!


----------



## Purelojik (Feb 2, 2014)

Holy crap this looks amazing for a second build. Just plain fantastic. I used wipe on poly gloss for my redwood build. I have some tips and tricks about finishing with that on my blog on there. It will pop the grain and will just look awesome when cured buffed and rubbed out. Finesse it 2 after wet sanding up to 2000 will make it looks sexy


----------



## jahosy (Feb 2, 2014)

vilk said:


> That redwood burl reminds me of John Carpenter's _The Thing_.



Definitely! Love how most redwood burls look ~ organic and 'aliveeee'!!



FIXXXER said:


> this looks amazing!
> 
> the neck/body transition needs more shaping though,
> but well i'm pretty sure you are aware of that!



hhaa thanks mate  



Purelojik said:


> Holy crap this looks amazing for a second build. Just plain fantastic. I used wipe on poly gloss for my redwood build. I have some tips and tricks about finishing with that on my blog on there. It will pop the grain and will just look awesome when cured buffed and rubbed out. Finesse it 2 after wet sanding up to 2000 will make it looks sexy



Yes saw your link the other day, and boy thanks for those tips! Am thinking of making the top in gloss with poly (air brush) but ~ waterbase or thinner base??


----------



## marshallH (Feb 2, 2014)

It almost looks like a membrane. Metal!


----------



## jahosy (Feb 3, 2014)

marshallH said:


> It almost looks like a membrane. Metal!



Or this:


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 3, 2014)

How thick was that redwood burl top when you glued it to the Limba ?


----------



## jahosy (Feb 3, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> How thick was that redwood burl top when you glued it to the Limba ?



Redwood 23mm (7/8 inch) 

Limba's 20mm thick.


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 3, 2014)

Such awesome wood. 

Reminds me of when you go to the Opticians, they shine that light in your eye and you can see the back of your eye ball! (That's a compliment)


----------



## jahosy (Feb 3, 2014)

jtm45 said:


> How thick was that redwood burl top when you glued it to the Limba ?



And this is the seller that i got the redwood from 

California Wood Redwood Lace Burl Turnning Gorgeous Guitar Tops RB470 | eBay

He's listed a few more pieces if anyone's interested. IMHO these are by far the most insane looking redwoods burls around!


----------



## jtm45 (Feb 4, 2014)

Thanks for posting that link!
I really fancy using a curly redwood top but the only nice curly redwood tops i can find for sale currently are really thin (only 3/8"). Would be fine for something with a flat top but it doesn't give you enough thickness to really do a carved top.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 7, 2014)

Moving forward.

























So all assmebled in a hurry, and sort of stuff up the headstock clear coat ~ its starting to peel around the low E and D tuning pegs while tightening the nuts.  

SHould have let the paint sit for a few more days.... 





And some of the frets needed to be replaced. Just wasn't up to scratch.  

All in all, pretty 'happy' with how it turned out. Since we're moving out of our current place, reworking this should resume sometime July / August. And hopefully there'll be a proper garage / studio to work in  

Thanks for all your kind support!! And the ideas for my 3rd build has already started, so stay tuned!


----------



## Negav (Feb 7, 2014)

Such Amazing. So wow. Much beautiful.


----------



## Taylor (Feb 7, 2014)

Sooo.... ummm.... what's your address, and what times are you out of the house?


----------



## Socal6 (Feb 8, 2014)

Wow...I'm at a loss for words, that top is amazing and the binding on the headstock makes it pop. Incredible job!!!


----------



## TylerEstes (Feb 8, 2014)

That thing sure is purdy. 

You did a really good job. How does it play, though?


----------



## jahosy (Feb 8, 2014)

TylerEstes said:


> That thing sure is purdy.
> 
> You did a really good job. How does it play, though?



Thanks mate! 

Some of the frets will need to be re-done.  Can't believe i left a few dodgy ones in there. 

And the fretboard width on the 24th fret could've been wider. It's measured at 64mm, 66mm~68mm would have been ideal. 

Love the SD pegasus / sentient pickups!


----------



## jahosy (Feb 8, 2014)

Socal6 said:


> Wow...I'm at a loss for words, that top is amazing and the binding on the headstock makes it pop. Incredible job!!!



Thanks mate! 

Just wanted to recreate this CS soloist that i sold ( 
) last year... 









I'm a sucker for archtop soloist


----------



## capoeiraesp (Feb 8, 2014)

Dude, sensational work.


----------



## DredFul (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## sehnomatic (Feb 8, 2014)

Stunning guitar. The fretboard width issue may be remedied if you put a Floyd rose pro because the string spacing on those is a smidgen smaller than a regular Floyd.

Other than that, that guitar is absolutely killer.

I'm going to go run a couple measurements to see if I can help you

EDIT: Yes, a floyd rose pro 7, 1000 series has a string spacing of 10.3mm and the original has 10.75mm

Over a span of 7 strings, that's a 2.7mm difference. At the 24th fret area, this will give you .9mm on each end.

EDITEDIT: Those dimensions may only apply to the floyd rose pro (germany), not the pro 7 (kor) time to go back to being sad.


----------



## jahosy (Feb 8, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up mate! Will definitely find out more about the pro bridges.


----------



## marshallH (Feb 8, 2014)

You should try zebra humbuckers. I think that would look nicer than the black, of course, it's not my guitar. So glad I decided to follow this thread. Great turnout and really fun to watch the progress


----------



## Neilzord (Feb 10, 2014)

Amazing. Looks great when finished, shame about the issues but if you ever sell that. I want it. haha Such a great choice of wood & the binding complimented it perfectly!

Can't believe you sold that Jackson CS !


----------



## jahosy (Feb 10, 2014)

Neilzord said:


> Amazing. Looks great when finished, shame about the issues but if you ever sell that. I want it. haha Such a great choice of wood & the binding complimented it perfectly!



Cheers mate! 



Neilzord said:


> Can't believe you sold that Jackson CS !



I cringed whenever i think about it....


----------



## pondman (Feb 11, 2014)

That is stunning ! I love the timber combo 
Congrats.


----------



## groverj3 (Feb 12, 2014)

By great Odin's beard!


----------



## trent6308 (Mar 15, 2014)

Really impressed with your work SY. It seems like you went from hobby guitar player to hardcore luthier overnight!

Let me know if you ever want to let any of these 'creations' go. I'd love to try your handy work.


----------



## Eliguy666 (Mar 15, 2014)

We're red speaker Jackson cabinet brothers!

I love the way the top turned out, great texture.


----------

